# Cheapest place for 4" DC hose and misc. hose parts?



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Title says it all....I've got a nice JET settin' in my garage...sighs...and it's taking up space...lol So that's my excuse for FINALLY getting the project rolling, and putting it to use. Has anyone recently bought a bunch of supplies to put up a system, and got them pretty cheap or reasonably priced? Pretty tight budget as of this moment...


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Check Craigslist. I saw several ads for 4" hose and some Jet hose in my local Craiglist.


----------



## aerocustomsexotics (Jul 21, 2012)

You can make the main line & drops from 4" pvc on a small budget. buy the fitting's & reducers etc in the hvac area cheaper than woodworking store but they are not re4al expensive to buy at Woodcraft or local woodturning store either.


----------



## mooneye (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Blaineo. I'm new on this forum myself. Please see my intro post. I just finished setting up my dust collection system. I do have some used 4" & 5" fittings & flex hose that I'm willing to sell at a reasonable price. I live in Rochester, so it is an option if you are interested. Depending on what you need would alter my advice on where to look for these fittings & whatever else you need. Woodcraft & Rockler tend to be on the expensive side, in my opinion. If you have any questions in regard to setting it up, I can get you my contact info.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

You can get HF's starter kit for i believe 45 dollars. comes with two 10' flex hoses, clamps, blast gates, a TS shroud, a couple jointer type shrouds


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

GREAT Info guys...I'll look into all of it...

MOONEYE...hehe, another fellow minnesotan... I may just be in touch..get you're 25 posts, and I'll send you a PM. I'm going back to work on the 7th, and I'll have a bit more regular income. AND, I've got a checkup for my hip down there in Roch. at Mary Breigh the end of February....sooo...figure up what you'd want for it all, and maybe I'll take it off your hands when I'm down there.


----------



## jdiggy (Dec 26, 2012)

I think the Harbor Freight starter kit is a good deal. You can use coupon code 22478559 for 20% which will bring it down to $40, but shipping will be $6.99 flat rate. So you might want to throw in some more gates, reducers, and connectors while you are ordering. There's are cheaper than anywhere else i've seen them. I just did that exact thing today because I am about to try to set my shop up as well. Also, amazon has 50' lengths of flexible hose for $60 with free shipping (PSI Woodworking D50A 4-Inch by 50 Flexible Dust Collection Hose - Amazon.com). If you read the reviews you can see that it is not the most rigid tubing but some people are using it as one hose to drag around the shop and hook up to tools as needed. I am thinking about running my hole shop with this stuff. It is a little more expensive than hard pipe but you can save money by not having to buy elbows, which is costly. My shop is about 350 sf and am wondering if that would be ok with my 2hp harbor freight dust collector. I would like if someone else could chime in.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Blaineo - I'd check out the plumbing section at a big box store. I picked up some 4" PVC, Sch40 I think, for very cheap, and it works great.

jdiggy - I wouldn't run your entire garage with the flex pipe. All of the ridges tend to decrease airflow a bit, and whatever machine was furthest away from your DC will most likely be lacking the suction needed.

I've been messing around with my set up for a couple of months now, and still haven't been able to find a set up that works best for me. One thing I've done, which helps save room in my one car garage, is use the PVC to make a more accessible location to connect. I ran the pipe from under my table saw, to just out the back of my outfeed table at hip level. This way, I can roll my DC a few feet, and hook up just a short flex hose to whatever machine I am using at the time.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

jdiggy said:


> . My shop is about 350 sf and am wondering if that would be ok with my 2hp harbor freight dust collector. I would like if someone else could chime in.


I did my 300' shop with about 15' of 5" flex. 5" is much less restrictive than 4", and I moved my tools within range.
It canbe done.


----------



## chnsws (Jan 6, 2013)

*cyclone info*

ANYBODY doing dust collection for their shop, owes it to themselves to check out bill penz website. VERY good reading
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm
ed


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Good info guys...hehe...I"m leaning more towards the PVC for the stationary ducts...hmm...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

If you expect to dag the hose from machine to machine get the Rockler collapsible hose. When you're not using it, the hose sort of collapses back into it's 3-4 foot length from 20+ feet.

It is expensive at about $49 but worth every penny.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

Peachtree woodworking sells the same hose cheaper and if you order from amazon they offer free shipping.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks!

I did not know that.


----------

